# 40k MMORPG Concept Pics



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok I dont know if you guys have seen these yet or not but I just wanted to post them up here just in case.

http://www.warhammer40konline.net/index.php?/gallery/category/8-warhammer-40k-mmo/


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

They actually got it right. Loving the gothic look.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

hopefully space marines will NOT be playable and it will be other races only, otherwise what exactly will be the point?.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I think Space Marine should be a class to be earned after serious IG playing. same with C:SM


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

but then everyone will think that guardsmen (eventually) = marines in fluff, marines should just be NPC's, there are still plenty of things you can be without being a marine, otherwise that's all you'll ever see


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> hopefully space marines will NOT be playable and it will be other races only, otherwise what exactly will be the point?.


On a scale of 1 to 10, do you realise what the chances of that happening are? -4.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> but then everyone will think that guardsmen (eventually) = marines in fluff, marines should just be NPC's, there are still plenty of things you can be without being a marine, otherwise that's all you'll ever see


Maybe instead of a direct upgrade to your character they will be unlocked as an option to starting new uplifted character like the Dread Knight(?) in WoW.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

From what I've heard there will be 4 playable races- Eldar, Orks, Chaos Space Marines, and Imperial Space Marines.

Hopefully we'll find out for sure when the release more info at E3.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Would be smarter if you had to work up your way through the ranks to be a Space Marine...

Soo.. you start off as a normal human, battle through the initiation rites... become an initiate, spend time in the scout company... then work through being a space marine, to a Veteran, and finally getting your Terminator honours.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> and Imperial Space Marines.


Its listed as Imperium and not as ISM. Guess this could mean guard, sisters, space marines etc.
Im going to play a Sister of Battle if possible, if not Id like to play an Inquisitor or Imperial Guard squad commander. Would be fun if u had 5 guardsmen pets following you around. That would create some awesome large fights and could offset people in say Space Marine power armour.



> I got this from /tg/ just now. Anonymous might not be the most reliable source for news but they're still a source none the less.
> I guess it's just up to you to believe all of this or not.
> 
> As for me, I can handle waiting in anticipation for E3 and actually hear it from the horse's mouth.
> ...


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Soz for being thick but what is this? An online game just like Warhammer online?


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

A good 40k MMO would be Dark Heresy: online edition.

Seriously, what's wrong with the idea?

Other than the lack of idiots playing as Ultramarines, ala Jedi in galaxies.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

WTF does that have to do with a 40k MMORPG. seriously.:stop:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

God Damnit I was hoping for no monthly fee.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> WTF does that have to do with a 40k MMORPG. seriously.:stop:


Concept art mate. Gives the developers a good idea of what looks they want. Did u seriously think they created the sprites without at least drawing them first?


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

I am really liking the look of this so far! but i think theres a big probem that two other huge MMO games are going to be realesed soom, Star Wars and WOW expansion pack, and both Star wars and WOW are more popular and well-known than 40k so i dont think its going to be the most popular game when it comes out


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ferrus Manus said:


> I am really liking the look of this so far! but i think theres a big probem that two other huge MMO games are going to be realesed soom, Star Wars and WOW expansion pack, and both Star wars and WOW are more popular and well-known than 40k so i dont think its going to be the most popular game when it comes out



It doesn't have to be popular, it needs to be good!

Matrix online was a pretty dire game with a meagre following, but that still had a decent shelf life regardless.

As long as the game is good then people will play it.

Pics look interesting, though all i can think looking at the first pic is how amazingly similar the UI is to Warcraft.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?p=irol-eventDetails&c=96376&eventID=3155322

The above is a link to an Investor presentation that supposedly (I can't get in, not being an investor) sites that the game 


> has been in preproduction for 3 1/2 years, 43 million dollars budget, more vehicles in than a normal mmo, you and your buddies can operate a tank together. It's got 4 races with more races coming. release date 2012 as per slide presentation.


Quote taken from the 40k online forum here.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dam, theres a monthly fee. Havent been playing WoW all that much lately, so I might cancel the subscription soon. Or keep playing it until around the release of this and cancel the subscription then so I can pay for it.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Somehow comment hit wrong post


----------

